# Weird results from an NMAP scan



## Anon (Oct 5, 2011)

```
135/tcp  filtered msrpc
139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn
445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
```

I'm guessing NMAP is bringing up false results?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2011)

Try reading the nmap(1) man page. Filtered simply means it never got a reply.

For a SYN or connect TCP scan:

Closed - Target responded with a RST
Open - Target responded with a SYN/ACK
Filtered - Target never responded

You really should be familiar with the intricacies of TCP/IP when playing with nmap and interpreting its results.


----------



## Anon (Oct 6, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try reading the nmap(1) man page. Filtered simply means it never got a reply.
> 
> For a SYN or connect TCP scan:
> 
> ...



Thanks, SirDice. I don't live in NL but one of my Dutch friends told me that Rotterdam is the worst city in NL. Is that true? I know this is going off-topic.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tell your Dutch friend to stay in Amsterdam. Rotterdam is fine. No reason to take this thread off-topic. Is your nmap problem solved?


----------



## Anon (Oct 6, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Tell your Dutch friend to stay in Amsterdam. Rotterdam is fine. No reason to take this thread off-topic. Is your nmap problem solved?



Wow. How in the world did you know my Dutch friend lives in Amsterdam?

Also yes, it's solved, thanks again SirDice.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2011)

Anon said:
			
		

> Wow. How in the world did you know my Dutch friend lives in Amsterdam?


Because people living in Amsterdam don't like Rotterdam and vice-verse. I absolutely hate Amsterdam, horrible city. This more or less stems from football, Ajax (Amsterdam) vs. Feyenoord (Rotterdam).



> Also yes, it's solved, thanks again SirDice.



Good :beer


----------

